# What classes are you taking this semester?



## Lady K

I'm curious to see exactly how many members are currently enrolled in college courses and what they're taking and for what reasons. It doesn't seem like this forum gets much traffic, but I suppose it's worth asking anyways. ^.^;;


----------



## Deagalman

Precalculus, Autocad, Architecture Autocad, Materials and methods, Art, Childrens lit


----------



## Decon

Right now, it's Intro to Political Science and American Gov't. Hopefully I pass these classes and can take International gov't next semester. The reason why I'm in these classes is because I major in Political Science. If I like it enough, I may go to Grad school and get a degree in it.


----------



## Lady K

Deagalman said:


> Precalculus, Autocad, Architecture Autocad, Materials and methods, Art, Childrens lit



I feel embarassed, but I have no idea what Autocad is? This seems like an interesting scattering of classes as well. I'm guessing that Art and Children's lit are electives? 



> Right now, it's Intro to Political Science and American Gov't.


Only two classes? Is there a reason you're only going part time? Out of curiosity, since you're taking an intro class, does this mean you're a freshman?


----------



## Deagalman

Lady K said:


> I feel embarassed, but I have no idea what Autocad is? This seems like an interesting scattering of classes as well. I'm guessing that Art and Children's lit are electives?
> 
> 
> 
> Im finishing a literary studies degree while I pursue an architecture degree. Autocad is a computer program used for various applications in engineering, design related fields, architecture.


----------



## Decon

Lady K said:


> Only two classes? Is there a reason you're only going part time? Out of curiosity, since you're taking an intro class, does this mean you're a freshman?


Yes, because if I went full time, I'd probably be getting drunk right now with money from my student refund check. And yes, I'm still a freshman. But I'd still have to (probably) take an intro class if I decided to do political science. 

P.s. If you want details about my first sentence, let me know.


----------



## Tkae

Elementary German 1
Western Humanities 1
Survey of American Literature (i.e. death by book overdose)
Intermediate Rhetoric and Composition


----------



## EvilByte

The Apocalyptic Imagination
Vector Calculus
Modern (Quantum) Physics
Introduction to Abstract Mathematical Thought
Latin


----------



## Ćerulean

EvilByte said:


> The Apocalyptic Imagination


That sounds awesome! Tell me it's not math-related. :sad:


----------



## EvilByte

Res said:


> That sounds awesome! Tell me it's not math-related. :sad:


Haha, of course not! I'm doing religious studies as well as math and physics. 

We're looking at apocalyptic literature and apocalypses. Our time frame is probably from ~300 BCE to ~300 CE. We're interested in trying to find how apocalyptic literature started, who produced it and what it means (all in context). Judaism wasn't originally dualistic (good vs. evil, light vs. dark, etc.), so we're exploring the influence of Zoroastrianism and Hellenism on Jewish culture (and then Christian culture) in that time period to see how it all has developed.

It's a lot of fun; apocalypses are very fun to read; full of imagery, heaven journeys, periodization of histor, good vs. evil, God vs. Satan, all that good stuff. We're even looking at how it has influenced our culture today, especially in terms of the "end of days." We're a very apocalyptic society.


----------



## Lady K

*stretches out* Alright, looks like I've got a lot to look at! Hooray! Let's see.



> Im finishing a literary studies degree while I pursue an architecture degree. Autocad is a computer program used for various applications in engineering, design related fields, architecture.


This sounds like a strange combination to me, but I'm assuming you're not combining them because they go together. What type of literary studies are you looking into? I know at the college that I attend there are many different classes involving the literature. And now that you've explained autocad, I remember practicing with such a program in high school in a class called 'career pathways.' The objective was to expose us to all different types of careers. Needless to say, this wasn't one I was interested in. 



> If you want details about my first sentence, let me know.


Definitely interested. I never was able to obtain student loans or anything, so I don't know anything about them or how they work.



> Elementary German 1
> Western Humanities 1
> Survey of American Literature (i.e. death by book overdose)
> Intermediate Rhetoric and Composition


Looks like a first or second semester of college. I'm going with second because you're in intermediate composition, and I'm assuming there's an elementary course. Guessing that course is something like Composition II? How about the book overdose? Is it enjoyable, or not? I'm interested in what books you're reading as well. Are they modern, or classic lit? 




> The Apocalyptic Imagination
> Vector Calculus
> Modern (Quantum) Physics
> Introduction to Abstract Mathematical Thought
> Latin


I'm frightened of you. I never liked calculus, and even though I'm a fair hand at math, I've always hated it. I certainly give you kudos for enjoying it, or at least slogging through it. What is your intention with these courses?

I always wanted to take latin. Unfortunately it's never been offered by any of the universities I've gone to. 

Your apocalyptic imagination course sounds ridiculously amazing. I'd love to take a course like that. What literature are you exploring? I'm currently taking a Literature and Occult class, and it's in a similar line. We're exploring the uses of "magic" throughout history, specifically Spain and the changes in thought about magic. It's quite interesting, and I'm thoroughly enjoying the books he's chosen for us to read. (He being my professor)


----------



## Decon

Well, I qualified for the Federal Pell Grant. And they give you up to 2,500 dollars per year for classes and what not. And what they do if you have more than what's needed, they give you the remainder. Well, when I was first going, I went full time, so they gave me a nice check of over a grand. And I was so stressed out with classes, I started doing things, like having friends buy booze, and I'd buy drugs along with food and whatever else I wanted pretty much. And I'd had stayed full time, I would've gotten another big check and be in the same situation.


----------



## de l'eau salée

Precalculus
3rd Level French
Oral Communication
Wildlife Management & Conservation 

Precalculus is going to be my downfall.


----------



## EvilByte

Lady K said:


> I'm frightened of you. I never liked calculus, and even though I'm a fair hand at math, I've always hated it. I certainly give you kudos for enjoying it, or at least slogging through it. What is your intention with these courses?
> 
> I always wanted to take latin. Unfortunately it's never been offered by any of the universities I've gone to.
> 
> Your apocalyptic imagination course sounds ridiculously amazing. I'd love to take a course like that. What literature are you exploring? I'm currently taking a Literature and Occult class, and it's in a similar line. We're exploring the uses of "magic" throughout history, specifically Spain and the changes in thought about magic. It's quite interesting, and I'm thoroughly enjoying the books he's chosen for us to read. (He being my professor)


Everyone always says they're frightened of me because I take so many math/physics courses. But the language/religious studies courses require the same amount of commitment! 

I'm majoring in Math, Physics and Religious Studies, so these are just all classes within my major. I'll go to grad school for probably one or two of them in the long run, but I've got some time to figure that out. I also love languages so I take as many of those as I can as much as I can. 

The Apocalyptic class is probably the most fun of them all (if I had to pick one, I love them all). The literature we're reading is mostly biblical, apocryphal and extra biblical sources from 300BCE to 300CE. Specifically, we've studied I Enoch, Daniel, 4 Ezra, II Baruch, the Gospel of Mark (chap 13 I believe), parts of Ezekiel, and a lot of secondary sources that talk about them. We've just started getting to Revelation, and that's going to have the most focus of any text we do. We're also going to read Left Behind to talk about the idea of Rapture, which first showed up in one of the Pauline letters I believe? I can check later!


----------



## Deagalman

I'm finishing the Literary Studies degree because I started it. other than that, im not interested so much in it. It kills it for me being in class with it. I'd rather read and talk about the characters. Nothing serious, coffee, ideas. Not be graded on it.


----------



## totefee

This semester, 

Chemistry and Society
General Organic and Biochemistry I
Algebra 
Intro to Cultural Anthropology
Human Growth and Development. 

Actually, I'm done with Anthro, because that was an 8 week class. 

Next semester, I'm taking... 

General Microbiology 
Anatomy and Physiology I 
Statistics 
Principles of Management 
Oral Communication 

I'm afraid to take Oral Communication! :angry:


----------



## Selene

Basic Helping Skills Lab
Introduction to Counseling Psychology
Survey of Industrial/Organizational Psychology
Family Crisis Intervention
Research Internship (looking at learning, judgment, and decision processes)


----------



## Nightriser

EvilByte said:


> The Apocalyptic Imagination


Sounds cool. 



> Modern (Quantum) Physics


I WANT! 



> Introduction to Abstract Mathematical Thought


What is in that class? Philosophy of math? Abstract alg? 
-----------------
I'm only part-time. Routing and switching I have one day a week, then Network security is an online class.


----------



## jochris

*Property Law
Public Law
Law of Contract
Criminal Law
Legal Skills
German*

:happy:


----------



## EvilByte

Nightriser said:


> What is in that class? Philosophy of math? Abstract alg?


It's like an introduction to abstract algebra; it's all about learning the basics of abstract mathematics. We do set theory, logical forms, lots of Boolean algebra, learn how to do all the different kinds of proofs, etc.

My schedule for next semester isn't set in stone, but will look something like this:

Jesus Christ Superstar: The Bible in Film
Latin
Quantum Physics II: Quantum Physics Harder
(Classical Mechanics OR Real Analysis)
(Number Theory OR Thermodynamics)
Differential Equations


----------



## StephAnne04

Math 111 (My one required math credit)
Chemistry 101 ( another gen ed)
Philosophy 101: Intro into Logic (yet another gen ed)
Hebrew 101

Obviously, you can tell I'm a freshmen. I registered pretty late so I didn't get much choice. I was hoping to have at least on psych course. I do get to take some psych stuff next semester and I get to go to various lectures so I do my fill of psychology that way.


----------



## Liontiger

Intro to Philosophy
French 101
Painting I
MCC (Freshman Course): Children of the Machine - How Technology Invented Us

They wouldn't let me take more courses than that :/


----------



## Nightriser

EvilByte said:


> It's like an introduction to abstract algebra; it's all about learning the basics of abstract mathematics. We do set theory, logical forms, lots of Boolean algebra, learn how to do all the different kinds of proofs, etc.
> 
> My schedule for next semester isn't set in stone, but will look something like this:
> 
> Jesus Christ Superstar: The Bible in Film
> Latin
> Quantum Physics II: Quantum Physics Harder
> (Classical Mechanics OR Real Analysis)
> (Number Theory OR Thermodynamics)
> Differential Equations


Cool stuff. :happy:


----------



## angularvelocity

totefee said:


> Anatomy and Physiology I
> Oral Communication
> 
> I'm afraid to take Oral Communication! :angry:


I'd be more afraid of Anatomy. Seriously. That's like a full time class. (From experience I can say that)
What major are you?



Tkae said:


> Elementary German 1
> Western Humanities 1
> Survey of American Literature (i.e. death by book overdose)
> Intermediate Rhetoric and Composition


Props on german!!!! I'm taking that too!!

My schedule this semester;
German
Philosophy
Principles and Techniques in a Clinical Setting(Kinesiology course)
Neurophysiology 
Pharmacology


----------



## Deagalman

Liontiger said:


> Intro to Philosophy
> French 101
> Painting I
> MCC (Freshman Course): Children of the Machine - How Technology Invented Us
> 
> They wouldn't let me take more courses than that :/



Fight them. Go to more than one university. I bet painting is fun. contingency plans are masterful. -love


----------



## Liontiger

Deagalman said:


> Fight them. Go to more than one university. I bet painting is fun. contingency plans are masterful. -love


Lol. They just make the 4-course restriction for first-semester freshmen. Next semester, I can take 5. Painting is a bitch and a half -_- The supplies were expensive, and I hate lugging my paints back and forth from class to the dorms.


----------



## Lady K

I feel so bad for having neglected the thread I've created! I promise I've been reading, I've just been lazy in my replies. 



Decon said:


> And I'd had stayed full time, I would've gotten another big check and be in the same situation.


Well, it's good that you've taken the initiative to control yourself, and I hope it continues working out well for you. 



de l'eau said:


> Precalculus
> 3rd Level French
> Oral Communication
> Wildlife Management & Conservation


Precalculus was my downfall in high school, and it was the place where I stopped with math. As I've said before, I'm a fair hand at math, but I had a pretty horrible teacher. I DO need instruction, and she wasn't good at that. She often skipped steps in her explanations because she already knew how it worked, forgetting that her students didn't. Nice on the french, that's the language I've chosen for college work as well, though I took spanish all through high school, wanted to try something different.

What types of things do you do in Wildlife Management? That sounds like it has a lot of potential to be really fun, but could be incredibly boring if not done right.  Also, is it part of your major, or just an elective?



Evilbyte said:


> Everyone always says they're frightened of me because I take so many math/physics courses. But the language/religious studies courses require the same amount of commitment!


I'm actually not saying I'm frightened of you because of the levels of commitment! I just don't personally like math/science courses. I do them because I have to, and I still put in my all, despite my dislike of them. I wouldn't ever go farther than necessary in them, but I totally respect people who do or like them. 



Deagalman said:


> I'd rather read and talk about the characters.


This is my favorite part about my literature course. We spend three hours just talking about themes and the characters in the books we're reading. I find it ridiculously fascinating. I love analyzing literature and trying to figure out what the author was trying to impart to his or her audience. 



totefee said:


> Chemistry and Society
> General Organic and Biochemistry I
> Algebra
> Intro to Cultural Anthropology
> Human Growth and Development.


What on earth is Chemistry and Society?  I'm trying to figure out what you're major is, but you've got a spattering of science and then you have a random business course (in your next semester).. is the business course an elective just to throw me off? Otherwise I'd say you're doing Chemistry, or possibly Pre-Med. 

Oral Communication is some sort of public speaking class I'm guessing? And you're afraid of it because you don't like public speaking?



Selene said:


> Basic Helping Skills Lab
> Introduction to Counseling Psychology
> Survey of Industrial/Organizational Psychology
> Family Crisis Intervention
> Research Internship (looking at learning, judgment, and decision processes)


Psych Major? What do you do in Basic Helping Skills? Learn to basically help others? ^.^;;

I'm going to stop for now and wait for some answers before I try to respond to other people, lol. This post already feels like a block of text ><


----------



## Yours

I didn't get my preferred classes this year, but they aren't too bad themselves.



English 11 Honors
Geometry Honors
Spanish 3
Creative Writing
U.S. History
Biology II Honors
Physics
Next semester, things may be a tad different. I'll be switching in Psychology and Interactive Media


----------



## Selene

Lady K said:


> Psych Major? What do you do in Basic Helping Skills? Learn to basically help others? ^.^;;


Mm...yeah, kind of. Sort of learning one model of the process of helping/counseling, and then learning certain techniques that go along with each. It's really useful, but I feel like in the worst case, someone will come out of that class knowing only how to "talk" or seem like a psychologist and just be really obnoxious, annoying, and mechanical in interacting with people. But I'm finding it useful.


----------



## paperoceans

I am a year behind since I took a year off to do some traveling--and for self growth. 

Fall 2009
German
English (my last English class)
Math
Psychology

Spring 1010
Biology w/ lab
Oral communications
Math
Cultural Anthropology

Summer 2010
Chemistry w/ lab
Introduction to Zoology
Statistics
German

I planned out my entire college career a month ago... Haha...


----------



## de l'eau salée

Lady K said:


> Precalculus was my downfall in high school, and it was the place where I stopped with math. As I've said before, I'm a fair hand at math, but I had a pretty horrible teacher. I DO need instruction, and she wasn't good at that. She often skipped steps in her explanations because she already knew how it worked, forgetting that her students didn't. Nice on the french, that's the language I've chosen for college work as well, though I took spanish all through high school, wanted to try something different.
> 
> What types of things do you do in Wildlife Management? That sounds like it has a lot of potential to be really fun, but could be incredibly boring if not done right.  Also, is it part of your major, or just an elective?]


Yeah, precalculus really sucks, it's a pain though because it's required for me and if I don't take it I can't officially graduate...boo!
Nice on French!  It's a lot of fun, do you have anyone you can speak it to outside of class? That seems to help a lot.
Well, Wildlife is my major, and the Mgmt & Conservation class is required...but it is incredibly boring. I think it's just to scare away people because it's the first Wildlife class you can take and a prereq to everything else, so yeah. Learning about laws and memorizing dates was not my idea of what the class was gonna be about.


----------



## murkrow

ethics of climate change
nietzshe
rationalism
artificial intelligence


----------



## Rourk

An art class. The design of it is amazing. Here is how it works. After signing up, one has one year to complete the assignments. How sweet is that?


----------



## Petrarch

Artifical Intelligence Design Labratory
OOP Design Principles
Senior Project
Japanese
Some english course I have to take but doesn't sound very interesting

I will also be sitting in on...
Introduction to Quantum physics 2
Natural language processing
Fundamentals of Analysis
Statistical Physics
and finally E&M 1

The main courses I do the work for..the sitting in ones I just attend lecture.


----------



## LeafStew

Petrarch said:


> Artifical Intelligence Design Labratory
> OOP Design Principles
> Senior Project
> Japanese
> Some english course I have to take but doesn't sound very interesting
> 
> I will also be sitting in on...
> Introduction to Quantum physics 2
> Natural language processing
> Fundamentals of Analysis
> Statistical Physics
> and finally E&M 1
> 
> The main courses I do the work for..the sitting in ones I just attend lecture.


I think it's pretty cool that you can attend classes even though you dont get credit for them. I wish I could just take a couple of random classes just for my personal knowledge. I'd take a few science, communication, philosophy and psychology class!

For my part, I took this semester:

INTERNATIONAL MANAGEMENT
INTERNATIONAL MANAGEMENT AND CULTURES
TECHNOLOGICAL FOUNDATIONS OF INFORMATION SYSTEMS
INTERNATIONAL MARKETING
ANALYSIS OF SECURITIES I

and next semester I choosed

CORPORATE SOCIAL RESPONSIBILITY
DIRECTORATE GENERAL (it's like a board of directors simulation or something)
SEMINAR ON THE MARKETS OF NAFTA
PRACTICAL ASPECTS OF INTERNATIONAL TRADE
BUSINESS FINANCIAL MANAGEMENT I

Google translator did the job for me


----------



## June1155

Social Theory Pre 1600 (Second Favourite)
Cognitive Science
Research Methods (BLARRRGGGH. This is so tedious. I'm barely passing)
Place, Space, Culture and Social Life (Favourite!)
Sociology of Deviance

NEXT SEMESTER: 
Social Theory Post 1600
Sociology of Deviance
Stats (Nooooooo :[ )
Sociology of Information and Communication Technology

In the Spring/Summer Term, I hope to take: 
Social Psychology
Sex, Gender, and Pop Culture (I am really excited for this one!)

If you guessed Soc.Major, you're right! roud:The only part I can't stand is the more 'scientific' stuff. I never considered sociology as an actual "science", I feel like it fits better under Humanities, but what can you do. Stupid positivists. :tongue:


----------



## Tkae

Next Semester (unless something happens, like a surprise hold canceling what I've registered for):

Introduction to Rhetorical Analysis
Creative Writing
Elementary German 2 (Ach...)
Western Humanities 2
Symphonic Band

And I'm adding later:

Pep Band (easy A?)


----------



## Aerorobyn

This semester is full of a bunch of boring BS classes that I really don't even care about. 
*
Next semester: *

Object Oriented Programming 
Statistics
Economics of Transportation
Environmental History of the U.S. 
Geological Earth Systems
Interdisciplinary Perspectives


----------



## Danse Macabre

When I start college in February I'll be taking

- Ensembles & Extension Studies 1
- Music Techniques 1
- Music History & Culture: Music Technology Overview
- Principal Studies: Composition & Music Technology 1


----------



## gwennylou

Teaching Writing to Middle School Students
Grammar and Writing for Middle Schoolers
Introduction to Literacy in the Middle Grades
Phonics, Fluency, and Word Study for Middle School
Linguistics for Middle School Teachers

Next Semester:

Comparative Governments (Political Science)
Writing about Literature
Weather and Climate (Geography)
Teaching to Students with Exceptionalities (Teaching classrooms with all levels of students)
The Modern World (History from the Cold War to Present times in the United States)
Organization and Administration in the American Education System (Laws and Regulations regarding Education in Society)


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

cisp 217 database design
cisp 247 unix
netw 201 A+ Guide to Hardware


----------



## Liontiger

French 102
Critical Thinking
Research Psychology
Multi-disciplinary Core Course: Sex, Reproduction, and Social Control (freshman course)


----------



## Lady K

New semester, new courses!

I'm taking:

Bible as Literature
Religion in America
Multicultural America
Human Behavior and Environment
French II
Art History

I'm also working as a TA for a course called Self and Society, which is just a fancy way of saying Multicultural Psychology, apparently.

After that massive load, I'll be graduating! Finally!


----------



## Third Engine

Statistical Methods of Psychology
Ethics
English Literature II (Wordword-present... kill me now haha)
Precal
Principles of Microeconomics

Last semester was much better.


----------



## Tkae

Creative Writing
Introduction to Rhetorical Analysis
Humanities II (Death. And the professor is a yankee. Those two are related, actually...)
Elementary German II
Symphonic Band
Pep Band


----------



## Robatix

Lady K said:


> After that massive load, I'll be graduating! Finally!


Hurhur, massive load. >__>

It's about time you started posting again, you bum.


----------



## branflakes

PSYC200 - Research Methods in Psychology
PSYC341 - Intro to Memory and Cognition
MATH241 - Calculus III
MATH246 - Differential Equations


----------



## Daydream Believer

Meteorology: Weather and Climate:dry:
Social Psychology
American Lit Since Mid-1800's
Introduction to Philosophy
Survey of World Religions
Introduction to Theatre


----------



## Third Engine

Daydream Believer said:


> Meteorology: Weather and Climate:dry:
> Social Psychology
> American Lit Since Mid-1800's
> Introduction to Philosophy
> Survey of World Religions
> Introduction to Theatre



I wouldn't mind having your schedule. Care to trade?


----------



## paperoceans

German, microeconomics and math.


----------



## EX1127

Engineering Mechanics 1: Statics
Physics 2 (Calculus based)
Biosystem Simulations
Calculus IV
Modern Graphic Communication


----------



## HeartlySerious

Internet Studio
CS Ethics
Sound Design
Video painting
Interaction Design
The Ocean
Character Design

debating on Biology for science major


----------



## EvilByte

HeartlySerious said:


> Internet Studio
> CS Ethics
> Sound Design
> Video painting
> Interaction Design
> The Ocean
> Character Design
> 
> debating on Biology for science major


I think "The Ocean" sounds like an awesome name for a class.


----------



## HeartlySerious

EvilByte said:


> I think "The Ocean" sounds like an awesome name for a class.


I know right! C: It is an interesting class so far. Could be the best class ever if we ever get to field study ^____^


----------



## EvilByte

HeartlySerious said:


> I know right! C: It is an interesting class so far. Could be the best class ever if we ever get to field study ^____^


Deep sea diving? Week long fishing trips? Cruises? Sign me up, please!


----------



## Icarus

Calc II, Computer Programming (C++), and Computer Hardware design
Not my typical semester, but whatever


----------



## So Long So Long

ENG010B: Journalism 
ENG102B: Literary Analysis and Composition I 
HST302B: U.S. History 
MTH122A: Algebra I 
SCI102B: Physical Science 
TCH020: Computer Literacy II 

I'm probably going to drop Computer Literacy. The teacher is a jackass.


----------



## HeartlySerious

EvilByte said:


> Deep sea diving? Week long fishing trips? Cruises? Sign me up, please!


Hahahhaa i wiiisshhh. it's just a regular class inside a room. HAH C:
Easy A and fun reads, i think xD


----------



## zwanglos

- 思想與社會
- 新聞與觀點
- 文言文入門(後半)

Translation: a bunch of Chinese language courses.


----------



## Daydream Believer

Alistair said:


> I wouldn't mind having your schedule. Care to trade?


Ha, well I could see trading my Meteorology class for your English Literature II.
I really did luck out with class selections this semeseter.


----------



## claude

My first semester was
ANT 101 intro to cultural anthropology
EST 123 intro to ethnic studies
Art 265 Ritual Arts of the African Diaspora
Applied Ethics

I'm taking more philosophy courses/ physics courses this semester though


----------



## alogia

Comparative Literature 342 (Science Fiction)
Comparative Literature 343 (Fairy Tales and Folk Tales)
English 369 (Late 20th Century Drama)
Human Ecology 211 (Human Sexuality)

It was a good semester.


----------



## Liontiger

Just signed up for next semester:

French 201
Biological Psychology 201
Developmental Psychology 235
Biostatistical Design Analysis 227


----------



## Diphenhydramine

Public Law 2 Administrative Law
Tort Law 2
Legal Systems 1
Criminal Justice: Policy, Process, Practice


----------



## kaity

The education system is different in the UK. 
But at college I'm doing
Physics,
Psychology,
Computing,
Maths.
They are 2 year courses.


----------



## crazypenguin26

Biology II
Oceanography
Popular Psychology


----------



## by every star

ENG 111 College Composition
SOC 151 Social Relations
THE 191 Theater Appreciation
ZOO 161 Principles of Human Physiology
MTH 101 Introduction to Elementary Algebra


----------



## Third Engine

Accounting: User Methods (whatever that means).
Introduction to the Judicial System
Civil Liberties
Research Methods
Intro to Macroeconomics


----------



## L'Empereur

I haven't registered yet, but I'll probably be taking:

Intro to Civil Engineering
The Essay
Calculus I
Arts and Letters
Engineering Graphics or Public Speaking (FML)


----------



## agokcen

Intro to ECE
Integration, Approximation, and...whatever, it's some sort of calculus class with a really long name.
Effective Programming in C and Unix happy:!!!)
Computing at CMU
Turkish I
And some random course...


CMU, here I come! :laughing:


----------



## viva

ARTS 206 - Design
ARTS 295 - Painting Studio
ENG 299 - Vampires (yes. this. is. happening.)
MUS 213 - Recording, Transforming, and Organizing Sound

Needless to say, my schedule this semester is kind of a joke... yay for liberal arts schools! hehe


----------



## PoppyPeedOnMySofa

vivacissimamente said:


> ARTS 206 - Design
> ARTS 295 - Painting Studio
> ENG 299 - Vampires (yes. this. is. happening.)
> MUS 213 - Recording, Transforming, and Organizing Sound
> 
> Needless to say, my schedule this semester is kind of a joke... yay for liberal arts schools! hehe


This is how my schedule has looked the last couple semesters. LOL Liberal Arts FTW? :tongue:


----------



## Nomenclature

Honors English III
AP American History
Spanish II... which I am at the moment unsure about
AP Programming
Honors Pre-Calc with discrete mathematics
Honors Physics


----------



## Outcode

vivacissimamente said:


> ARTS 206 - Design
> ARTS 295 - Painting Studio
> ENG 299 - Vampires (yes. this. is. happening.)
> MUS 213 - Recording, Transforming, and Organizing Sound
> 
> Needless to say, my schedule this semester is kind of a joke... yay for liberal arts schools! hehe


Aww lucky! I could have taken classes on vampires and zombies if I was going to this one other college.

MUS - 300
ENG - 101
MATH - Undetermined as of now (I gotta go fix some things)
HIST - 221
SCI - 101
PSYCH - 110


----------



## L'Empereur

agokcen said:


> Intro to ECE
> Integration, Approximation, and...whatever, it's some sort of calculus class with a really long name.
> Effective Programming in C and Unix happy:!!!)
> Computing at CMU
> Turkish I
> And some random course...
> 
> 
> CMU, here I come! :laughing:


Congrats on getting into Carnegie Mellon...


----------



## bluestocking girl

World Civilization since 1500 (major)
Writing and Research in History (major)
Science of Light and Sound (generals)
Piano Ensemble (minor)
Library Research (elective/required to work in the campus library)
New Testament (generals-- I'm at a religious school :dry


----------



## viva

PoppyPeedOnMySofa said:


> This is how my schedule has looked the last couple semesters. LOL Liberal Arts FTW? :tongue:


Haha, yes, it's amazing! There were a couple more serious classes I could have really used, but they filled up before I could register, and I couldn't get an override from the department, soooo... easy semester it was. Can't say I'm complaining. No classes on Friday, either.


----------



## PseudoSenator

AP American History
Spanish III
AP Chemistry
AP Art History
Ap Language and Composition
Math Analysis

Might take a few units of FML just to be consistent :crying:


----------



## northman

International Economics and Developing Country Economics

Loosley translated


----------



## L'Empereur

So I didn't really get the classes I wanted :frustrating:. I'll be taking Intro to Civil Engineering, Engineering Graphics, Intro to Philosophy, and Physics.


----------



## BlissfulDreams

University Writing
Intro to Psychology
Intro to Conflict Resolution

I'm returning after taking two years off from university...


----------



## RedDeath9

BIOL 116 : Biology for Science Majors I
CHEM 121 : Atomic and Molecular Chemistry
ENGL 151 : Readings in Short Fiction and the Novel
MATH 100 : Differential Calculus with Applications to Physical Sciences and Engineering
PHYS 112 : Introductory Physics I


----------



## limelight3

Self-Defense 
Wilderness Survival 
Career Strategies 
History of Psychology 
AmerHumanities2:1877-Present 
Leisure in Contemporary Socty 
Information Systems 102
Statistics in Psychology


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

visual basic programming
data-mining
physics


----------



## joyrjw

I'm taking Drawing II in college.

I usually take 2 classes at a time,but this class is a 6 hour class and makes up for an extra class. 

Last semester I took only 1 class, it was a 2D design class that was only 2 days a week and it took up almost all of my time for the entire semester because there was so much work involved. I got an A in the class though.:happy:

I have an anxiety disorder and if I take on too much of a work load I tend to get too stressed and burn out early so it only makes sense to keep things to a minimum.


----------



## Praxidike

European Community Law
Constitutional Law
Commercial Law
Company Law
Marketing Principals
Management
Business Finance
Management of Organisational Change.


----------



## obz900

Currently working on a two-year liberal arts degree which I'm hoping to change into a four-year english degree. I took Advanced Composition, Social Problems, and American Lit since 1865 this last semester.


----------



## Inev1t4bl3

NotSoRighteousRob said:


> visual basic programming


I am so sorry. That is a terrible programming language, especially if it is your first.


----------



## agokcen

OcarinaOfRhyme said:


> Congrats on getting into Carnegie Mellon...


Thanks! It's wonderful here...<3

...but we'll see if I still think that once classes start. :crazy:


I also found out that I got into the mini course I wanted, in which I'll be making little Java games! YES!!! I'm so excited!

College is the greatest thing since sliced bread.


----------



## Ćerulean

Drugs & Behavior
Public Speaking
Global Issues
Learning & Motivation
Perception

Pursuing a Psychology B.A. and a Philosophy minor

Fifth-year Senior


----------



## Immemorial

Higher English.
Higher Maths.
Higher Religious, Moral and Philosophical Studies.
Advanced Higher Physics.
Higher Sociology.
Possibly Higher Human Biology.


----------



## goesupinward

ahh, dont remind me. i have 7 nursing classes and one elective which is geography. 

its not the normal, just study the night before the exam type of classes. i actually have to study weeks ahead and do return on classmates, returns of vital signs.  its going better than expected though.


----------



## sonicdrink

Intro to Linguistic Theory
Intro to Science Ficiton
Intro to Constitutional Law
Culture through Film
Intermediate Spanish

Linguistics Major, will probably make an interdisciplinary involving poli sci and media


----------



## sonicdrink

bluestocking girl said:


> World Civilization since 1500 (major)
> Writing and Research in History (major)
> Science of Light and Sound (generals)
> Piano Ensemble (minor)
> Library Research (elective/required to work in the campus library)
> New Testament (generals-- I'm at a religious school :dry


u wouldn't happen to be in kansas would you? this sounds like my old school.


----------



## b0oradl3y

Physical Anthropology
Brit Lit, Medieval-1800
US Women Writers
Intro to French Studies


----------



## Stars

Fundamentals Of Public Speaking 
Women, Ethnicity & Gender Identity
Audio/Video Storytelling
Production Techniques
Communication Analysis


----------



## Halcy0n

I'm taking the basics this semester - Communications 101, Environmental Biology, (and the lab to go with it) English 101, and a really stupid UNI 101 class that is pretty much a BS class...Oh well, an easy A!


----------



## Omnivian

Biological Science
Bibliographies and Library Research on Social Sciences
Masterpieces of Hispanoamercian Literature

And hopefully Social Psychology, Ethics, and/ or Independent Studies.


----------



## tuna

Diction I
Intro to the Study of Language (Linguistics 101)
Concert Music (req for music majors, we just attend 15 performances per semester)
Voice Studio
Applied Lessons
Group Piano I
Experiencing the Arts (req for my dorm, lots of field trips and art assignments. IT'S AWESOME)
Choir

and that's only 12 credits.  I get to take 18 next semester! Fabulous!


----------



## KrystRay

Cell Biology & Lab
Chemistry II
Business Statistics
Christian Values and Biblical Faith
Health Psychology


----------



## crazypenguin26

Chemistry I
Calculas I
Introduction to Statistics and Research Design


----------



## geGamedev

Software Engineering Methodologies
Ethics
Macro Economics
Pre-Calc (mostly because I've gone far too long since my last math class)


----------



## geGamedev

Inev1t4bl3 said:


> I am so sorry. That is a terrible programming language, especially if it is your first.


I liked VB, although I wish I could have learned C/C++ at that time instead.


----------



## Schadenfreude

Nursing Care of Infants and Children
Maternity Nursing
Nutrition
Community Health Nursing
Physical Assessment


----------



## AirMarionette

In my dreams:

Principles of Biochemistry
Organic Chemistry I
Psychological Neuroscience
Medical Terminology 

In actuality:

Classics and Science Fiction
Etymology
Language From a Human Perspective
Sociology


:crying:


----------



## Liontiger

Picked out my classes for next semester already:

Intro to Management
Principles of Financial Accounting
Theories of Personality (!!!!!)
Regression Models


----------



## by every star

Next semester:

English 112: Composition & Literature
English 133: Life & Thought In English Lit. Since 1901
Math 101: Intro. to Algebra
Physics 101: Physics & Society
Psychology 111: Intro. to Psychology

I _might_ be replacing psychology with a Spanish course, though. Not completely sure.


----------



## Soul Eater

Classes for next semester:

Biological Chemistry II with Lab
Anatomy and Physiology I with Lab
Yoga
Intro to Philosophy
Child / Adolescent Development
Intro to Statistics and Probability

I'm probably going to lose my sanity next semester.


----------



## zyzzyva

Global Information Systems for Natural Resource Managers
Research Theory and Practice
Conservation Policy and Practice
Conservation Genetics
Landscape Ecology
Biodiversity Monitoring Techniques


I sense failure. Failure and a distinct lack of free time. I want to swap landscape ecology for animal behaviour but that's not possible as LE is a core module, I have to take it unless I want to swap onto the animal science course :|


----------



## ceembee

So I am only taking 12 hours this semester due to late enrollment.
I had a debate scholarship at another college, but ended up leaving the first week because the school was so nauseatingly religious.

This Semester:

UE 100 - THE BANE OF MY EXISTENCE. (and yes, it IS just our college intro class) My professor is the most passive-aggressive person I have ever met. She is so sweety-sweet to me in person, and then RIPS me apart on papers, even when mine is clearly superior to everyone else's (whom she does not rip apart)
Oral Comm 100 - Typical public speaking class. I'm schooling these chumps.
Human Comm 101 - Probably my favorite class. The subject matter is fascinating and the tests are actually challenging. 
Spanish 102 Intensive - It's Spanish II, but it's only half a semester. Our professor is hilarious.

Next semester I'm taking:
Honors General Psych
Critical Thinking 
College Algebra
Spanish 203 Intensive
Spanish 204 Intensive
Concert Chorale
Karate

Next semester CANNOT start soon enough. :laughing:


----------



## Harley

Instead of taking the usual five, I'm taking 6 courses next semester because I want to commit academic suicide, and I dropped a course I hated this semester, thereby having to make it up for the upcoming semester (ughh...)

Intro to Astronomy II
Intro to Global Asia I
Gender and Social Institutions in Asia
Intro to Ethics
Symbolic Logic I
Puzzles and Paradoxes


----------



## viva

This is my last week of classes for the semester.... YAAAAAAY!

This is what I'm taking next semester:

Advanced Studio Seminar (leads up to my senior thesis for my art major)
Art History: Survey I
Queers in Religion
Advertising & Consumer Culture


----------



## Sela

- Principles of Employment
- Occupational Safety and Health
- Benefits Administration
- Labor Relations

^ taking four classes because I also work 40+ hours a week outside of the home.


----------



## prplchknz

Cultural Theories
Social Psychology
Colloquium in Cultural Studies
Anthropology of Communication
Intro To Psychology online


----------



## Liontiger

Sometimes I wish I didn't go to such a small school so I could take interesting classes. All we have are the basics :sad:


----------



## BlissfulDreams

Next Semester:

Intro to Conflict Resolution
Intro to Psychology
Human Geography


----------



## kittychris07

My Classes (Math and Business double major here): 

Federal Taxation of Businesses
Seminar in Policy and Strategy (the capstone business course where you pull all your knowledge together to do a mahor project)
Real Analysis 2--related to the theory of calculus, don't like it too much though. 
Chaotic Dynamical Systems (it's a math course with a cool name)
Independent Study--Math Thesis in numerical methods to solve a differential equation.


----------



## MonieJ

well this sem I was taking Gen Biology, Eng 2,and General Psychology.
Next sem I'll be taking classes more geared towards my vet mediccine degree


----------



## Tongue Tied

Theories of Personality
Educational Psychology 
Neuropsychology
Disorders of Childhood
Survey of Western Music 
Research Methods


----------



## prplchknz

I changed my schedule as non of the classes I needed but finally found enough classes that fit requirements. Without having a 9am class, which I had to drop this semester because I kept sleeping through it. 

Cultural Theories 
Colloquium in Cultural Studies 
Literature and Visual Culture 
20th-Century Philosophy
Philosophy of Art and Criticism


----------



## Fleetfoot

Business in Society
Intro to Graphic Design
Intro to Moral Values
Accounting II
Starting a Business
Practical Mathematics for Business (basically algebra and calculus)


----------



## Ephemerald

Art Appreciation
History of Women
American History I
Cultural Anthropology

I wanted to take Archeology, but the course was cancelled due to low attendance.

All for fun of course... I'm running out of things to take at my community college.


----------



## kexx

Multivariable Calculus (Double, Triple Integrals, Partial Derivs, etc)
Physics (Waves, Relativity, Nuclear, etc)
Language and the Mind Honors

I feel like I'm taking so little classes. Yay for quarter system.  Gives me time to study for things I plan on teaching myself. (Bass, Violin, Painting, and a million other things.)


----------



## ALNF1031

I _was_ gonna take Japanese since my High school decided to give me one less course than I need to pass, but silly me, I completely forgot it might be full and am now forced to take Drama. xD Which means I have to act in theatre in front of a giant crowd... oh life, why art thou forsaken me?


----------



## Wendixy

General Chem I
Mammalian Anatomy 
Calculus I
Social Psychology

Two tutoring sessions-
Calc and Anatomy. 

So 6 classes total.


----------



## paintfish

French
Philosophy of Religion
Cultural Anthropology
Linguistics


----------



## Decay153

Intro to Philosophy
English, Propaganda and Democracy
Political Science, Challenges of Democratic Citizenship
The Vietnam Era: Music, Media and Mayhem

What dumb Hippie classes I have...


----------



## Arroe

Organic Chem I 
Botany
Ecology
Non-Western Societies
Computer Apps
Info to Tech Concepts

Most of them this semester are just because they're requirements.


----------



## Liontiger

General Biology (with Lab)
Biopsychology (with Lab)
Cognitive Psychology
American Lit to the Civil War

Not the best semester :/ The reading is so dry it hurts.


----------



## Epizeuxis

Damn, damn, damn. 

I wish i were American... What an awesome education system you have there, being able to choose your classes.

I'm curious, at what age does college start? Does college = university? What certification do you graduate with after college? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendixy

Colleges are within Universities. In other words, a university is consisted of many different colleges, like college of science, college of liberal arts, etc. 

You can get into a college at any time. You can apply before your high school graduation if you wish to enter right after that summer. Or you can apply whenever you are ready. Seeing older adults in colleges/universities is very common :wink:

People usually get a Bachelor's degree after college (3 or 4 years of undergrad), but you can also go for an associate's degree. You have the option to continue your education after getting a Bachelor's in grad schools.


----------



## MattNYNC

Senior Year of High School:
Honors English IV
Great American Conflicts Honors Seminar
AP US Government and Politics
AP Statistics
Teacher's Assistant
Comparative Religions
Free Period
Online: AP Human Geography
I love social studies, and some of my classes like comparative religions and Great American sound like college courses. I have 10 college applications to do, so those will soon be a class in their own right.


----------



## Clear

Last term of playing catch-up after switching majors. After this, I should be back on track and hopefully set to finish undergrad by the end of 4th year. 

Intro to Thermal/Fluid Science
Dynamics
Nuclear & Radiation Physics I
Third-year Japanese
Public Speaking (YUCK.)
Ballroom Dancing II


----------



## Nadine M. Viores

Currently I'm taking Microbiology, Statistics, Public Speaking, and Intro to Sociology. I will be taking Physiology next spring. I am working toward a Bachelors Degree in Nursing to be a Nursing Practitioner in the Neonatal Intensive Care Unit. It will take time to get there so I am enjoying the long journey ahead. I am really loving my microbiology class and would love to share the information I am learning. Mostly because I feel it would benefit a lot of people to know more about bacteria


----------



## Jem11899

Second year at the University. Biomedical Engineering major. Organic Chemistry, Bioengineering Seminar, Biology and Calculus.


----------



## PeaceOfMind

Masters student, first year: Cognitive Psychology, Basic Biology, Research Design, Introduction to Human language


----------



## locofoco

I'm in my second year so I'm still taking GE classes, but I'm majoring in History. 

Geography 101
World History until 1500CE
Required English Class
Critical Thinking

I really love all my classes except for Geography, especially because the grad student is the worst grader ever. I really want to email the professor to ask him to not have her grade our midterms, but I don't know. :/


----------



## Persephone

First Trimester Freshman

Latin I
Calc I
Philosophy


----------



## Rationalized Insanity

Senior Year High school
Honors Physics
Calculus A/B
World Religions
College Comp
Creative Writing
Economics
Intro to Programming


----------



## Peppermint Mocha

Last Semester Associate Degree:
Quantitative Methods II
Business Spanish
Politics
Verbal Communications


----------



## jazzyjblue1102

I'm only in highschool but I'm taking Psych and Language&Composition at college


----------



## Levitas

Philosophy of the Human 
Religion in the World
Journalism in Society 
English 0802
Freshman Seminar (waste of a class)


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy

Physics I
Principles of Marketing
Food Law
Dairy Judging
Dining Room Services


----------



## ImminentThunder

Literary Criticism - Fun, mostly. 
Human Development - It's a cool class, but my grade isn't great because apparently I suck at writing in APA format. T.T
Biology - Ok...except my professor keeps showing us nasty stuff that I don't want to see, like what flesh-eating bacteria can do to the body. Sorry, but I do not in my wildest fantasies want to see somebody with half their chest missing. 
Intro to Computer Programming - I got lost somewhere around arrays, but other than that it's cool!
Religion - Easy class, yay!


----------



## RyRyMini

Intermediate Japanese
Elementary Chinese
Cultures of South America
Cultures of East Asia
Calligraphy

Other than calligraphy, these classes probably equal my favorite semester yet.


----------



## timeless

Next semester:

Advanced Constitutional Law: Individual Rights
Advanced Criminal Procedure
Intellectual Property
(Independent Study)

Assuming that I don't get stuck on any waitlists, that will be my last semester. :crazy:


----------



## Global89

Intro to Philosophy
Lifetime Fitness 

I should have tons more next semester. =/



timeless said:


> Next semester:
> 
> Advanced Constitutional Law: Individual Rights
> Advanced Criminal Procedure
> Intellectual Property
> (Independent Study)
> 
> Assuming that I don't get stuck on any waitlists, that will be my last semester. :crazy:


What do you plan on doing after that?


----------



## timeless

Global89 said:


> What do you plan on doing after that?


I'm looking into some stuff in DC right now but I haven't settled on anything definite.


----------



## ProtectorOfKittens

Advanced Composition and Grammar (Spanish)
Advanced Conversation (Spanish)
Twentieth Century Spanish-American Literature

Courses I'm considering for next semester:
Phonetics
Structure of Spanish
Latin American Culture
Nineteenth-Century Spanish Literature
Twentieth-Century Spanish Literature


----------



## Eerie

timeless said:


> I'm looking into some stuff in DC right now *but I haven't settled on anything definite.*


I see how it is :tongue:


----------



## Abyss Soul

Calc III-> Pretty difficult.

Electronics I

Signals & Systems



Global89 said:


> Intro to Philosophy


What do you think of this class? Is it mostly discussion or lecture?


----------



## Global89

CassiusClay314 said:


> What do you think of this class? Is it mostly discussion or lecture?


Well, the professor is either ENFP or ENTP (clearly an Ne dominant), and his preferred method of teaching is through discussion. But he does try to lecture at times. So it's a bit of both, with an emphasis on discussion. Mostly, I don't even have to try, because I already know most of what we're learning.


----------



## Gray Skies

It's not finalized yet, but this is what next semester is probably going to look like:

-Communication Process & Practice
-Media Writing Styles
-Multi-Media & Web Design
-New Literacies, Technologies & Cultures of Writing
-Globalization & Development
-Understanding the New Testament

for a total of 18 credit hours.


----------



## Immemorial

- Introduction To Calculus
- Applications of Mathematics
- Statistics & Data Presentation
- Psychology 1A


----------



## 3053

,,Theology

,,Sources, Documents and Literature 

,,Jewish and Christian Origins

,,Islamic Civilizations 

,,World Religions

,,Jewish Civilizations


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Journalism II
Comparative Religion
Creative Non-Fiction
American Short Stories
Spanish III

Belong to: Psychology Club


----------



## BlissfulDreams

I'm just taking two courses: Social Psych II and Research Methods.

Social Psych II is the second part of a course I took first semester and research methods has a lab, so it's more like two courses.

I'm only studying part time this semester because a) winter semester is usually bad for me gradeswise, b) I'm uber depressed and can't handle much more and c) I'm hoping to use any extra time I have to work so that I can afford to go to school next year. I hope I can get a job...


----------



## Hollow Man

General Chemistry, this is a big deal...I've never taken a real chemistry class in high school or previously in college...I took the easier route with Earth Science and "Chemistry in the Community" in high school . I need this as a preq. for anatomy classes.

Also, Intro to Psychology, YES!!! I am slightly excited!

Need these before I can start on nursing.


----------



## viva

My next and last semester starts next week... can't believe I'm just one semester away from my bachelors! 

I'm taking:

Intensive Intermediate Spanish (yes, okay, I did put off my foreign language requirement this long...)
Existentialism & Post-Modernism (for fun)
Honors Thesis Exhibition (the capstone for my major)
Creative Writing Seminar (the capstone for my minor)


----------



## kittychris07

Master of Accounting Classes: 

Estate Taxation and Financial Planning (I think. . . may swap this one with Applied Decision Theory)
Lean Toolkit and Six Sigma
Supply Chain Management
Project Scheduling (only 1.5 credits)
Accounting Information Systems (also only 1.5 credits)
Professional Accounting 3

Only two of these (professional accounting and estate planning) are actually accounting classes, and the other ones are MBA electives related to operations management.


----------

